# Franzosen und die Kunst des PvP-Spielens...



## Wolfmania (11. Oktober 2010)

Bonjour, seitdem man mit bzw. gegen Franzosen im PvP spielt (in BG's), ist echt wirklich erstaunlich, wie gut die meistens sind. Ich spiele Horde und Allianz, und wenn man auf gegnerische Franzosen trifft, zieht man meist den kürzeren. Woran liegt das ? Ich glaube fast, man muß in Frankreich einen PvP-Test durchlaufen, um WoW zu spielen :-) Und ich meine nicht Stammgruppen - die sind echt immer gut, deffen, laufen nie allein rum in BG's etc. Da freut man sich doch gleich, wenn es gegen deutsche Gegner geht - ist das nicht traurig ?! Ergeht es Euch ähnlich ?


----------



## Kartonics (11. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Bonjour, seitdem man mit bzw. gegen Franzosen im PvP spielt (in BG's), ist echt wirklich erstaunlich, wie gut die meistens sind. Ich spiele Horde und Allianz, und wenn man auf gegnerische Franzosen trifft, zieht man meist den kürzeren. Woran liegt das ? Ich glaube fast, man muß in Frankreich einen PvP-Test durchlaufen, um WoW zu spielen :-) Und ich meine nicht Stammgruppen - die sind echt immer gut, deffen, laufen nie allein rum in BG's etc. Da freut man sich doch gleich, wenn es gegen deutsche Gegner geht - ist das nicht traurig ?! Ergeht es Euch ähnlich ?




wtf was habt ihr alle mit euren franzosen sind die wirklich so op?


----------



## sympathisant (11. Oktober 2010)

nent sich selektive wahrnehmung:

Selektive Wahrnehmung beruht auf der Fähigkeit, Muster zu erkennen, einem grundlegenden Mechanismus des menschlichen Gehirns. Das Gehirn ist ständig auf der Suche nach Mustern, um neue Informationen in bereits vorhandene besser eingliedern zu können. Dabei ist die selektive Wahrnehmung die – meist unbewusste – Suche nach einem bestimmten Muster. Dies ist erforderlich, um die Fülle an Informationen überhaupt bewältigen zu können.

sie spielen auch nicht schlechter oder besser als deutsche.


----------



## Shirokun (11. Oktober 2010)

bei mir im Realmpool sinds die Britten


----------



## Stevesteel (11. Oktober 2010)

ich denke, die spielen nicht besser oder schlechter als deutsche/englische oder russische PVPler.
Einzelschicksal halt.


----------



## Chirogue (11. Oktober 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> nent sich selektive wahrnehmung:
> 
> Selektive Wahrnehmung beruht auf der Fähigkeit, Muster zu erkennen, einem grundlegenden Mechanismus des menschlichen Gehirns. Das Gehirn ist ständig auf der Suche nach Mustern, um neue Informationen in bereits vorhandene besser eingliedern zu können. Dabei ist die selektive Wahrnehmung die – meist unbewusste – Suche nach einem bestimmten Muster. Dies ist erforderlich, um die Fülle an Informationen überhaupt bewältigen zu können.
> 
> sie spielen auch nicht schlechter oder besser als deutsche.






Das wollte ich auch grad sagen..


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Oktober 2010)

Naja so einfach lasse ich mich hier nicht abspeisen, denn bin reiner PvP Spieler und eigentlich immer in BG's wenn ich on bin. Daher merke ich, daß es nicht Zufall ist, daß die Franzosen meist gewinnen. Und nein es liegt nicht an mir, daß wir dann verlieren^^


----------



## Pit99 (11. Oktober 2010)

das hat nichts mit der nationalität zu tun - eher was für spieler auf den anderen servern im realmpool sind  - mehr nicht


----------



## Lethior (11. Oktober 2010)

Auf meinem Server ist es eigentlich so, dass wenn Engländer oder Franzossen gegen uns spielen, das Bg verloren ist. Noch bevor es losgeht kann man im Chat lesen "Nicht schon wieder die Inselaffen" oder "Schon wieder Franzosen? Schade, wollte heute eigentlich nochmal gewinnen."
Ich bin immer froh, wenn ich deutsche Gegner im PvP habe.


----------



## Famenio (11. Oktober 2010)

Das hat einfach was damit zu tun, wo du deinen Char bzw. deine Erfahrung gesammelt/gelvlt hast.
Wenn du das Spiel anfängst zu spielen, und auf einem PvP server anfängst, der gut besucht ist auf beiden Seiten, 
dann lernst du sehr schnell immer auf alles gefasst zu sein und schnell zu reagieren.

Wenn du aber auf einem PvE Server anfängst wirst du mit all dem nicht konvrontiert, 
außer du meldest dich für ein BG an.
Da die Franzosen hauptsächlich auf PvP-Servern spielen, ist das halt Angewohnheit bei denen.
Gibt aber auch genug Deutsche, bei denen das so ist.
Die sind halt so "groß" geworden


----------



## refload (11. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ich halte das für ein Gerücht ^^. Ich bin IT'ler und arbeite in einem Internationalen Unternehmen. Hier geht keiner gerne ans Telefon wenn mal wieder ein Franzose anruft  In der Regel ist das totaler quatsch und man kann nur sagen RTFM ^^. Also wenn Sie genau so WOW spielen wie Sie technisch Arbeiten dann sehe ich schwarz


----------



## Quietsch (11. Oktober 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> wtf was habt ihr alle mit euren franzosen sind die wirklich so op?


nö, die haben nur im schnitt (deutlich) besseres gear (bzw. halt weniger full green geared leute im bg...) & nicht ganz so viele absolut grausame spieler


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Oktober 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich denke, die spielen nicht besser oder schlechter als deutsche/englische oder russische PVPler.
> Einzelschicksal halt.


(Leider) nix Einzelschicksal. Bin auch davon "betroffen", in einem Realmpool mit französischen Realms zu spielen. Und es fällt in der Tat auf, dass unsere Nachbarn zumeist formidable PvPler sind. NATÜRLICH gibt es auch sehr gute deutsche Spieler, das streitet doch auch niemand ab, und es gibt auch mal Schlachtfelder, wo man gegen die Franzosen gewinnt - aber im Großen und Ganzen verliert man wirklich auffallend oft und darf koordiniertes Spiel der französischen Gegner auch realmübergreifend beobachten, während die eigene Gruppe mal wieder kopflos (und natürlich auch allein) querbeet über die Karte hastet.

Das Ganze setzt sich in der Arena fort... schau ich im Arsenal z.B. bei 3v3 seh ich da ein Meer aus französischen Teams, sowohl Horde als auch Allianz. Die deutschen Teams rangieren da deutlich weiter hinten, nur vereinzelt hat sich mal ein deutsches Team auf die vorderen Ränge verirrt. Das sind nunmal Fakten, die auch mit dem aus der Hüfte geschossenen "Selektive-Wahrnehmung-Joker" nicht relativiert werden können.

Das mit dem PvP-Test vor Spielbeginn gefällt mir, manchmal kommt es einem wirklich so vor. Alles Suchtis? Verdammt gute Spieler? Verdammt gute Suchtis? Fragen über Fragen... auf jeden Fall geht oft ein genervtes Stöhnen durch die eigene BG-Gruppe, wenn es wieder mal heißt: "Wir haben Franzosen als Gegner und wissen, was gleich passieren wird".


----------



## Tionn (11. Oktober 2010)

Man nannte es auch Teamplay, und daran mangelt es einigen deutschen Spielern. Die spielen halt miteinander und nicht gegeneinander, wie wir.


----------



## Hubautz (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Franzosen oft (!) mehr teamplay zeigen.  In Warsong z.B. machen sie meistens einfach alles richtig. Alle gehen vor, holen die Fahne und hauen auf dem Rückweg den gegnerischen Flaggenträger um. Keiner zergt in der Mitte, keiner sondert sich vom Pulk ab und dann klappt das auch. 

Was mir beim twinken noch aufgefallen ist: sie gehen seltener mit kleinem Level ins BG. Im 10-19er Warsong sieht man of jede Menge deutsche Level 10 oder 11 Chars. Bei den Franzosen scheint es irgendwie ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz zu sein, da frühestens mit Lvl 15 reinzugehen. 

Das ist jedoch natürlich nur eine subjektive Beobachtung.


----------



## SchurxoxD (11. Oktober 2010)

kommt mir auch immer so vor... es geht ja auch das gerücht rum,dass die cheaten  weil wenn so nen warlock nen hammer schmeißt oder nen schurke mit feuer um sich ballert is das schon komisch... oder ?


----------



## Resch (11. Oktober 2010)

Mh mir fällt meist immer das Gegenteil auf. Bei uns (Sturmangriff/Charge) kommt es mir so vor als ob die Franzmänner gar nix drauf haben. Zumindest gewinnen wir größtenteils wenn es gegen Franzosen geht.


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Oktober 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Mh mir fällt meist immer das Gegenteil auf. Bei uns (Sturmangriff/Charge) kommt es mir so vor als ob die Franzmänner gar nix drauf haben. Zumindest gewinnen wir größtenteils wenn es gegen Franzosen geht.



Bei Euch spielen also die Franzosen, die den Eignungstest nicht bestanden haben...


----------



## Resch (11. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Bei Euch spielen also die Franzosen, die den Eignungstest nicht bestanden haben...



Anscheinend :-P


----------



## Kremlin (11. Oktober 2010)

ich hatte bis jetzt immer schlechte erfahrungen mit franzosen. sei es in wow oder in einem anderen spiel.

schlechte erfahrung im sinne von: sie waren schlecht.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag nur auf dem PTR kriegen sie genau so auf den deckel wie alle anderen auch.
spür da keinen unterschied von der nation her...ausser das ich deren sprache nicht verstehe.


----------



## Tontaube (11. Oktober 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Mh mir fällt meist immer das Gegenteil auf. Bei uns (Sturmangriff/Charge) kommt es mir so vor als ob die Franzmänner gar nix drauf haben. Zumindest gewinnen wir größtenteils wenn es gegen Franzosen geht.



Und genau diese Franzosen beschweren sich just in diesem Moment in einem Forum einer Fansite, dass sie kein Land im BG sehen wenn mal wieder deutsche Spieler mit von der Partie sind...


----------



## helado (11. Oktober 2010)

es gibt wirklich gute partien gegen franzosen... aber gegen deutsche bekommt man genauso auffe omme... 

Stehen die Server von Blizz nicht in Frankreich? also sind die Franzosen näher am Server? -> Ping besser?


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Oktober 2010)

helado schrieb:


> Stehen die Server von Blizz nicht in Frankreich? also sind die Franzosen näher am Server? -> Ping besser?


DAS wirds sein. Gute Idee... ich bin ein herausragender PvP-Spieler und werde nur von einer schlechteren Leitung gehemmt, das hab ich doch immer gewusst! xD


----------



## tuerlich (11. Oktober 2010)

Also mal auf WS bezogen:
Engländer: Noobs! Deffen zu zehnt und schaffens trotzdem nicht
Franzosen: Top! Imho sehr gut organisiert und skilled
Deutsche: Mittel! Teilweise extreme PvP Anfänger, Sologänger usw -aber teilweise auch extrem gute PvP Spieler, die gezielt und organisiert vorgehen und ab und zu mal den /schlachtfeld chat beutzen


----------



## Grongrimm (11. Oktober 2010)

Deutsche Spieler sind "meistens" unfähig im team zu spielen.
Habe es oft genug miterlebt wie wir loosen...

naja kann man halt nichts dran ändern.

Mfg groni


----------



## EUAkio (11. Oktober 2010)

NERF Franzosen !


----------



## gradof (11. Oktober 2010)

Nun auf meinem Realmpool verlieren wir auch immer gegen die Briten/Franzosen.
Aber liegt wohl daran dass die Deutschen öfter mal nen Kampf verlieren *hust*


----------



## Melarius (11. Oktober 2010)

Warum sollte es in WOW anders sein als im RL, schaut euch doch mal um Neid, Gier und Missgunst sind doch so offensichtlich hier in Deutschland. Ich könnte da jetzt viele Beispiele nennen aber ich glaube die meisten wissen was ich meine.

Gibt halt sehr viele die nur ihr eigenes Vorankommen sehen und meinen sie sind die einzigen die wissen wie es läuft. Das hat dann meist zur Folge das alles hingeworfen wird sobald mal nicht alles nach deren Willen läuft.


----------



## Kuisito (11. Oktober 2010)

Tja, die Franzosen sind zwar noch Franzosen, aber das was du Briten nennst, sind oft Schweden/Daenen, halt skandinavier, die in hoch oben im Norden leben, und einfach nichts besseres zu tun haben, ausser WoW zu zocken.

Oder warum denkst du sind deren Schulnoten (vorallem von Finnen) so gut? 

Think about it.


----------



## Kuisito (11. Oktober 2010)

Zu den Russen:

Ich nehm mal ein Video von nem (Gamer) Internetcafe auf, das 24 Stunden offen hat. Dann weisst du warum ihr da verliert, denn diese Leute haben wirklich kein Leben.

Und ja, leider lebe bzw. lebte in Russland.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Oktober 2010)

Melarius schrieb:


> Warum sollte es in WOW anders sein als im RL, schaut euch doch mal um Neid, Gier und Missgunst sind doch so offensichtlich hier in Deutschland. Ich könnte da jetzt viele Beispiele nennen aber ich glaube die meisten wissen was ich meine.
> 
> Gibt halt sehr viele die nur ihr eigenes Vorankommen sehen und meinen sie sind die einzigen die wissen wie es läuft. Das hat dann meist zur Folge das alles hingeworfen wird sobald mal nicht alles nach deren Willen läuft.


Das ist leider wahr. Erst gestern wieder einen Flamer dabei gehabt, der andere ihm fremde Spieler sofort zumüllte mit Sprüchen wie "Omg, nur 3,8k GS, ihr Noobs habt keine Chance" und dergleichen. So ging das die ganze Zeit. Wir haben natürlich verloren, was Wunder wenn man solche "Teamplayer" dabei hat?! Ob sich die Franzosen auch ein saftiges "Merde!" um die Ohren hauen oder immer einvernehmlich sagen "O lala, den Allemandes polieren wirrr collectivement die Fresse!"?


----------



## Daddelprinz (11. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Bonjour, seitdem man mit bzw. gegen Franzosen im PvP spielt (in BG's), ist echt wirklich erstaunlich, wie gut die meistens sind. Ich spiele Horde und Allianz, und wenn man auf gegnerische Franzosen trifft, zieht man meist den kürzeren. Woran liegt das ? Ich glaube fast, man muß in Frankreich einen PvP-Test durchlaufen, um WoW zu spielen :-) Und ich meine nicht Stammgruppen - die sind echt immer gut, deffen, laufen nie allein rum in BG's etc. Da freut man sich doch gleich, wenn es gegen deutsche Gegner geht - ist das nicht traurig ?! Ergeht es Euch ähnlich ?



Das liegt daran, dass es PvP Server sind und die immer in Stammgruppen unterwegs sind. Insgesamt würde ich nicht sagen, dass Franzosen die besseren WoW PvP Spieler sind. Ich glaub die besten PvPler kommen sogar aus Deutschland.


----------



## b1gg3r (11. Oktober 2010)

ich hab auch schon des öfteren gehört das sie den wow sprachchat in rnd bgs auch verwenden.

ich spiel im rp hinterhalt, und muss sagen so gut sind die nicht, es hängt immer von der eigenen bg grp, macht das ganze team das was es soll im jeweiligen bg, ist meist ziemlich ausgeglichen.

also hab die letzten paar tage wieder bissl pvp gespielt und hatte das glück 5mal hinter einander in ADS zu kommen, und wir haben sie so der massen nass gemacht^^

ich glaub 1 davon haben wir mit 4:0 basen und 200-1600pkt gewonnen, und ja es wahren auch leute von garona dabei


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2010)

Bei der kleinsten Andeutung von Rassismus ist der Thread zu. Derjenige, der die Schließung beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt provoziert ist ebenfalls für eine noch unbestimmte Zeit raus. 

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Jobbl (11. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab eher das Gefühl das ich gegen die Franzosen öfter gewinne wie gegen Deutsche im PvP


----------



## _Boîndil_ (11. Oktober 2010)

Nee des is aber mal echt so dass die Franzosen übelst gut sind


----------



## JustBen (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke schon, dass es je nach realmpool qualitätsunterschiede zwischen deutschen und ausländischen Spielern geben kann - in beide Richtungen.

Man stimmt sich im BG ja bezüglich der taktik ab (sofern man Macro-Posten, gegenflamen, und "lasst uns schnell verlieren" als taktikbesprechung werten kann). 

Da die leute die man im BG auf seiner seite hat immer von einem server der gleichen sprachgruppe kommen, findet kein Austausch zwischen euren deutschspraichigen  und den französisch- / englischsprachigen statt. Es kann daher durchaus sein, dass die fremdsprachler in einigen Realmpools eine deutlich bessere oder auch deutlich schlechtere Taktik entwickeln als die deutschsprachigen gegner.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (11. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei der kleinsten Andeutung von Rassismus ist der Thread zu. Derjenige, der die Schließung beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt provoziert ist ebenfalls für eine noch unbestimmte Zeit raus.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.




Bin ich blind ?! Was meint denn unser lieber Zam ?!

Vlt. sinds ja nur mahnende Worte, aber rassistische Äußerungen hab ich bisher nicht gelesen (oder überlesen :/ )


----------



## Ragnaz (11. Oktober 2010)

das erinnert mich sehr an meine WC3 zeit ...
dort gab es auch genügend Vorurteile von wegen, die Franzosen können nicht spielen oder Russen könnten übelst gut spielen.
Denke allerdins eher das das wirklich nur reine Vorurteile sind, wenn sie auch teilweise zutreffen mögen.
Man steckt nicht drin ... kann zufall sein oder auch nicht aber wenn das wirklich so schlimm ist, wie manche schildern bin ich grad froh dass Blutdurst nicht mit anderen Pools zusammen gelegt wurde^^.


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Bin ich blind ?! Was meint denn unser lieber Zam ?!
> 
> Vlt. sinds ja nur mahnende Worte, aber rassistische Äußerungen hab ich bisher nicht gelesen (oder überlesen :/ )



Natürlich schon gelöscht. Ich lasse die Inhalte, auch wenn es nur Andeutungen sind, nicht stehen. Ich schlage mich dann auch nicht mit Beschwerden rum, sondern entfern die Wurzel des Übels.


----------



## Azorian (11. Oktober 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> nent sich selektive wahrnehmung:
> 
> Selektive Wahrnehmung beruht auf der Fähigkeit, Muster zu erkennen, einem grundlegenden Mechanismus des menschlichen Gehirns. Das Gehirn ist ständig auf der Suche nach Mustern, um neue Informationen in bereits vorhandene besser eingliedern zu können. Dabei ist die selektive Wahrnehmung die – meist unbewusste – Suche nach einem bestimmten Muster. Dies ist erforderlich, um die Fülle an Informationen überhaupt bewältigen zu können.
> 
> sie spielen auch nicht schlechter oder besser als deutsche.



Ich sag nur:
http://img812.imageshack.us/i/buffed.png/

Dreimal dürft ihr raten von welchem Land Ysondre und Eldre'thalas sind...


----------



## helado (11. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Natürlich schon gelöscht. Ich lasse die Inhalte, auch wenn es nur Andeutungen sind, nicht stehen. Ich schlage mich dann auch nicht mit Beschwerden rum, sondern entfern die Wurzel des Übels.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SohMW2aa9IQ


----------



## Haszor (11. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Bonjour, seitdem man mit bzw. gegen Franzosen im PvP spielt (in BG's), ist echt wirklich erstaunlich, wie gut die meistens sind. Ich spiele Horde und Allianz, und wenn man auf gegnerische Franzosen trifft, zieht man meist den kürzeren. Woran liegt das ? Ich glaube fast, man muß in Frankreich einen PvP-Test durchlaufen, um WoW zu spielen :-) Und ich meine nicht Stammgruppen - die sind echt immer gut, deffen, laufen nie allein rum in BG's etc. Da freut man sich doch gleich, wenn es gegen deutsche Gegner geht - ist das nicht traurig ?! Ergeht es Euch ähnlich ?



Hmh... Also in meinem Realmpool ist es meist sogar so das man sich über Franzosen freut. Da kommen dann vllt. etwas politisch unschön formulierte Kommentare wie "Zeigen wir denen mal wieder was ein Blitzkrieg ist"


----------



## Naldina (11. Oktober 2010)

Wärens Asiaten würd ich dir Recht geben, die haben ein Gen, das ihren APM um 200% erhöht, aber dass Franzosen besser PvP spielen ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Herr Hering (11. Oktober 2010)

hm ich gewinn fast immer gegen die weißt net was du haßt


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Oktober 2010)

Mir fällt dazu ein Gedicht des bekannten deutschen Dichters Ernst Moritz Arndt (1769 - 1860) ein.

Der Titel des Gedichtes lautet :"Das Lied vom Schill" Das Gedicht ist von 1813.

Hier ein kleiner Auszug:

_O weh euch, Franzosen! Jetzt seid ihr tot, 
Ihr färbet die Säbel der Reiter rot, 
Die Reiter sie fühlen das deutsche Blut, 
Franzosen zu säbeln, das deucht ihnen gut. _


Ach ja, hierbei handelt es sich selbstverständlich um Kultur!!


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (11. Oktober 2010)

Azorian schrieb:


> Ich sag nur:
> http://img812.images...s/i/buffed.png/
> 
> Dreimal dürft ihr raten von welchem Land Ysondre und Eldre'thalas sind...



Das liegt aber nicht daran dass es Franzosen sind, sondern dass es Hordler sind !


----------



## SonneBlock (11. Oktober 2010)

Die Franzosen sind mit Abstand die schlechtesten PvPler auf meinem Realmpool.. die rennen übers Bg wie ne aufgescheuchte Herde von Schafen O_o


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Oktober 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Die Franzosen sind mit Abstand die schlechtesten PvPler auf meinem Realmpool.. die rennen übers Bg wie ne aufgescheuchte Herde von Schafen O_o



Das hab ich noch nie erlebt----ist also wirklich Realmpool-abhängig


----------



## Versace83 (11. Oktober 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> nent sich selektive wahrnehmung:
> 
> Selektive Wahrnehmung beruht auf der Fähigkeit, Muster zu erkennen, einem grundlegenden Mechanismus des menschlichen Gehirns. Das Gehirn ist ständig auf der Suche nach Mustern, um neue Informationen in bereits vorhandene besser eingliedern zu können. Dabei ist die selektive Wahrnehmung die – meist unbewusste – Suche nach einem bestimmten Muster. Dies ist erforderlich, um die Fülle an Informationen überhaupt bewältigen zu können.
> 
> sie spielen auch nicht schlechter oder besser als deutsche.



oh je... da fuehle ich mich gleich wieder an mein erstes Semester zurueckversetzt.


----------



## Bananahurz (11. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]





> sie spielen auch nicht schlechter oder besser als deutsche.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Das nicht, aber sie machen von den Sprachclient Ingame regen gebrauch.  [/font]


----------



## Annovella (11. Oktober 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> nent sich selektive wahrnehmung:
> 
> Selektive Wahrnehmung beruht auf der Fähigkeit, Muster zu erkennen, einem grundlegenden Mechanismus des menschlichen Gehirns. Das Gehirn ist ständig auf der Suche nach Mustern, um neue Informationen in bereits vorhandene besser eingliedern zu können. Dabei ist die selektive Wahrnehmung die – meist unbewusste – Suche nach einem bestimmten Muster. Dies ist erforderlich, um die Fülle an Informationen überhaupt bewältigen zu können.
> 
> sie spielen auch nicht schlechter oder besser als deutsche.



Stimmt.
Spiele gegen keine Franzosen o.Ä. - bin mir aber sicher, das sie zumindest nicht besser spielen, warum auch?


----------



## Shendria (11. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit immer wieder mal im BG zu finden war, wundert es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, das man Franzosen, Russen und was weiß ich woher die noch alles kommen, für besser hält.

Ich hab zu BC relativ viel BG gespiel (genau, Arenaset für Ehre farmen, ein wenig abreagieren vom Alltag, ablenken nach nem Raid usw.), ich fands eigentlich ziemlich lustig (mit Ausnahme WS). Ein Kolleg und ich haben damals seeehr gerne z.b. AdS gedefft mit der tollen Strategie "Lockvogel". Ich als Heiler im kompletten PvE-Equip schön ersichtlich stehn, er mit seinem PvP-Hunter ein wenig abseits, damit man ihn nicht sofort sah. Klarerweise sind ca. 90% der vorbeireitenden Gegner gerne meinem Aufruf nach umklatschen gefolgt... haben es aber meistens auch bitter bereuht... So hats zu BC ausgesehen....

Jetzt, vor 2-3 Wochen hats glaub angefangen, bin ich wieder desöfteren im BG. Mein Equip is so eine kunterbunte Mischung aus PvP u. PvE-Equip, absichtlich wohlgemerkt.... Man steht zu zweit an irgendeinem Punkt im AdS, wartet so vor sich hin und freut sich als ein Gegner vorbeikommt und wohl den Gedanken fasst "Hehe, PvE-Noob ---> UMKLATSCHEN". Dann fängt es an.... Der Gegner kommt und schnitzt ein wenig an meiner Schamanin rum, Riptide, LHW, LHW usw., zwischendurch mal ein Frostschock usw, usw.... Nicht vergessen, wir stehn zu ZWEIT an dem Punkt.... Es kommt noch ein zweiter dazu, langsam fängts an ein wenig Glück haben zu müssen um sich schön hochzuheilen, aber naja.... Neben mir steht noch immer der Hunter, Mage, Hexer blablabla und macht ... ähm... NIX?!
In so einem Moment wünscht man sich dann nur, das die anderen das irgendwann doch mal checken und den umhaun, damit man vielleicht im Chat was schreiben könnte... Ne, is nicht... und recht haben se damit, wer lässt auch bitte nen Heiler am Leben. Ich steh also noch immer da, und heil mich hoch, in der Hoffnung das der DD neben mir doch mal einen Blick vom Desktop WoW zukommen lässt... Macht er auch, mit der Wirkung /target Schamane /rofl und sich schnell aus dem Staub zu machen... ewig macht mein Mana das auch net mit und zack, der Stützpunkt is verloren.... Man denkt sich noch so "Das war jetzt nicht wahr, das hast du nur geträumt" als plötzlich WIM nen /w anzeigt... "Haha, du Kack-PvE-Schamane glaubst net im Ernst das ich wegen sowas nen Finger rühr... war aber lustig mit anzusehn...." 

Bei solchen Situationen denkt man sich einfach nur noch "Argh... warum kann der net neben einem sitzen... die Bissspuren wird der nie wieder los, mein Schreibtisch und die Tastatur haben se nämlich net verdient...."


Anderes Beispiel:
Arathi

Das Tor geht auf und ein Trupp von 5-6 Leuten reitet hoch zum SW. Man trifft oben auf ein paar der Gegner und liefert sich ne feine kleine Metzelei mit ihnen. Nachdem eh schon getapped wurde, während andere noch beim kuscheln mit den Gegnern waren, ist das erste, das man macht aufmounten und wegreiten... egal wohin, hauptsache weg.... Leider will ich das noch immer nicht als sinnvollste Taktik anerkennnen, das man einen Stützpunkt ungedeffed lässt => der Heilschamane bleibt als einziger dort, und fängt an zu grinsen als 3-4 DK/Warrie/Pala ankommen... man sieht se ja schon von weitem und somit kann man gleich noch nen Hilferuf im Chat loswerden... Die paar Plattenträger beginnen langsam ihr nettes geschnitze an meiner Trollin, ne zeitlang kann ich mich auch noch gut gegenheilen und hoffe das mir da irgendwer hilft.... Chat: "Miene sind nur 6-7 Gegner, alle los dorthin"... du drückst M, um nen Blick auf die Karte zu werfen und siehst wie alle zur Miene rennen.... " Das Ergebnis is ca. das gleiche wie im Ads....


So lustig das auch klingt, leider sind das keine Seltenheiten.... Da brauch sich keiner Wundern warum andere besser sind..... Sowas kann nämlich jedes Kleinkind umhaun.... -.-


Ich gebs offen und ehrlich zu, ich steh auch gern mitten im Kampfgeschehen und heil mich OOM... CH hierhin, CH dorthin, Riptide, LHW, "O-Shit-Button" usw, usw... Ich steh drauf wie wild durch die Gegend heilen zu können... aber...nur solange es dem Sieg dienlich ist.... 

Beispiel:

Strand der Urdinger:

Die Gegner überrollen mal auf die Schnelle alle Tore, auch das letzte fällt, doch mit dem Fall, auch das Fahrzeug... Okay, die DD gehn auf Gegner und ich heile... Ich glaub jeder kennt doch das rumetzel im eigenen Hofraum nur zu gut... Sowas macht Spaß, wirklich Spaß. Ein Gemetzel, es war böse und es hat gedient um den Sieg vielleicht zu sichern....

Anders verhält es sich in dem obrigen Beispiel vom Arathi:

Heil-Schamane ganz allein, hofft auf Hilfe nach der er gefragt hat .... und die eigentlichen Helfer reiten lieber zur Miene metzeln.... Ich brauch ja nicht dazu sagen, das es dann sogar noch öfters der Fall ist das se bei der Miene gnadenlos niedergemetzelt werden => kein Tausch von SW und Miene.... nö, Miene gehört noch immer den anderen und SW jetzt halt auch... was solls...

Wie gesagt, ich spiel nur ab und zu BG, um die Langeweile zu vertreiben und weils ab und zu doch ganz lustig ist. Bei solchen Aktionen weiß ich allerdings einfach net mehr, ob wirklich noch die Regeln und Taktiken gelten wie früher in den BGs. Gibts irgendwo vielleicht nen Taktik- besser noch nen Videoguide für mich PvEler, damit ich weiß warum es Sinn macht nichts zu deffen sondern aufzumounten und alles liegen und stehn zu lassen? Das wollt ich immer schon mal in Erfahrung bringen, mal gucken was Google mir da heut so ausspuckt wenn ich zuhause bin....


----------



## Manotis (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja kenn ich wenn die Franzosen kommen kannste mit deinem deutschen Realmpool zu 80% einpacken.


----------



## xerkxes (11. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht hat es sich in Frankreich noch nicht herumgesprochen, dass man in WoW in die Menge läuft und AE zündet

Vielleicht wissen sie aber auch, dass etwas zu halten oft wichtiger ist als etwas einzunehmen.

Womöglich verstehen sie es einfach nur besser sich gegenseitig zu unterstützen um den Sieg einzufahren anstatt ständig auf die killstatistik zu schielen.


----------



## HostileRecords (11. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir aufm Realmpool genau das selbe, sobald man auf Franzosen trifft.. hat man zu 90% verloren.

Ich glaube das liegt einfach daran, das die mehr zusammenhalt haben.. ich merk es wenn ich jemanden im warsong ne Kopfnuss gebe, es bleiben echt 8/10 spielern stehen und aoe´n und warten so lange.. bis der jenige wieder aufm Mount sitzt und mitreitet.
Das hat mich schon sehr erstaunt, du packst healer.. sofort stürmen alle auf dich! Und das obwohl sie selber von anderen unter Feuer stehen, die sterben auch gerne mal um einen Healer zu retten, und das macht es meiner meinung nach auch aus.

Wenn man sich die Deutschen im BG mal genau ansieht, wird man feststellen.. das du weder support bekommst noch irgendwer dir hilft wenn nen Schurke an dir klebt.. jeder reitet an dir vorbei und jeder denkt nur ans eigene überleben... und daraus ist man dann immer in 2er packs verstreut übers BG und leichte beute für eine 8-10 mann gruppe.


----------



## Gnorfal (11. Oktober 2010)

Beklopptheit hat nix mit Nationalität zu tun. Wenn mans nicht kann, isses egal wo man herkommt.


----------



## SirZelasus (11. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich auch nur bestätigen! Wenn es gegen die Franzosen geht, dann ist es meist ein lose.

Warum das so ist kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## pk2 (11. Oktober 2010)

Komischerweise ist dass nicht nur in World of Warcraft so, sondern in anderen Spielen auch. Bei Uncharted 2 fürchtet man sich immer vor denen (bin aber auch einer lol, dennoch bin ich nicht wirklich gut im PvP)


----------



## Kabooom254 (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ihr mehr Frösche essen würdet wärt ihr auch besser im PvP


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann den Eindruck vom TE so nicht bestätigen. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es in unserem Realmpool (auch Hinterhalt - spiele auf Garrosh) deutliche Unterschiede zwischen Allianz- und Hordenspielern. Während die franz. Hordler tatsächlich dominant und den deutlich besseren Zusammenhalt hat, sind die franz. Allianzler eher Einzelkämpfer. Die stehen dann auch gerne in der Kriegshymnenschlucht schonmal ruhig da und lassen sich umnieten. Natürlich gibt es auch dort Ausnahmen, aber ich habe das Gefühl das die Allianz länderübergreifend - also egal ob Frankreich oder Deutschland - recht wenig auf die Kette kriegt.


----------



## pk2 (11. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Die Franzosen haben Hilfe. Wie in Realität! Die letzten zwei Kriege haben wir gegen die Franzosen nur verloren, weil sie Hilfe bekommen haben. Als sie noch im 19. Jhdt. allein gegen uns gekämpft haben hatten die Franzosen keine Chance. Also die Franzosen kriegen immer Hilfe von Amerikanern, Engländern etc. So läuft das.



Ich kann dir auch als franzose genau sagen warum sie verloren haben? Wusstest du dass die Franzosen damals blaue Uniformen trugen? Im Schnee?


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2010)

Die wollen nur verlorene Kriege kompensieren!


----------



## Onico (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich hasse Franzosen...


----------



## Shaila (11. Oktober 2010)

Hm in meiner Gilde und auf dem Server höre ich das auch immer häufiger, da wird immer extra gejubelt, wenn man gegen Franzosen gewonnen hat. Ich persönlich habe eigentlich nie so wirklich darauf geachtet, es könnte was dran sein, wenn es wirklich so viele sagen. Muss ich doch mal drauf achten, auf die lieben Franzosen.


----------



## Kabooom254 (11. Oktober 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Ich hasse Franzosen...



Das tun wir doch alle


----------



## FallenAngel88 (11. Oktober 2010)

pk2 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch als franzose genau sagen warum sie verloren haben? Wusstest du dass die Franzosen damals blaue Uniformen trugen? Im Schnee?



made my day


----------



## Nuxxy (11. Oktober 2010)

Liegt es vieleicht daran, das die Meisten Spieler ihre Klase besser beherrschen als du?


----------



## Onico (11. Oktober 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Liegt es vieleicht daran, das die Meisten Spieler ihre Klase besser beherrschen als du?



Hallo, wir reden von Franzosen...


----------



## Nuxxy (11. Oktober 2010)

Ok, liegt es vieleicht daran, das manche Franzosen ihre Klasse besser beherrschen als du?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (11. Oktober 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Hallo, wir reden von Franzosen...



die sind aber ganz offensichtlichum eingies besser als wir deutschen. nur weil du sie nicht magst brauchst du nicht leugnen, dass sie gut spielen


----------



## Nuxxy (11. Oktober 2010)

Ok, idiotischer post, will ich mal lieber nicht da lassen, Sorry für diesen sehr dämlichen post, aber ich poste auch mal dreck


----------



## Shaila (11. Oktober 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Hallo, die Franzosen sind einfach nur süchtiger als wir Deutschen, das war damals im Krieg auch so, sie waren viel süchtiger als wir den Krieg zu gewinnen, und das haben sie dann ja auch, naja, Teilweise, immerhin haben sie nen teil von deutschland damals bekommen, die sind einfach viel süchtiger als wir, deswegen spielen die besser als wir.



Erstaunlich wie man von einem Computerspiel auf einen realen Krieg kommt...wirklich erstaunlich.

Und auf eine ganz eigene Art und Weise erschreckend und traurig.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (11. Oktober 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Hallo, die Franzosen sind einfach nur süchtiger als wir Deutschen, das war damals im Krieg auch so, sie waren viel süchtiger als wir den Krieg zu gewinnen, und das haben sie dann ja auch, naja, Teilweise, immerhin haben sie nen teil von deutschland damals bekommen, die sind einfach viel süchtiger als wir, deswegen spielen die besser als wir.



ich bezweifle stark, dass jemand süchtiger nach krieg war als Hitler. jaja ich weiß sobald man auf den zu sprechen kommt ist die diskussion beendet aber da die disskusion hier eh nicht hingehört ist sie es damit hoffentlich auch


----------



## Shaila (11. Oktober 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ich bezweifle stark, dass jemand süchtiger nach krieg war als Hitler. jaja ich weiß sobald man auf den zu sprechen kommt ist die diskussion beendet aber da die disskusion hier eh nicht hingehört ist sie es damit hoffentlich auch



Leute, ich flame selten, aber gibt es hier noch mehr solcher kranken Personen ? Es ist ein Spiel und ihr fangt hier mit Kriegen gegen die Franzosen an! Ich meine: Gehts noch gut ?


----------



## PiaMarie (11. Oktober 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich denke, die spielen nicht besser oder schlechter als deutsche/englische oder russische PVPler.
> Einzelschicksal halt.



Nene die spielen ne weit aus besser als wir...Keine Ahnung warum und was sie genau anders machen...Selbst ne Stamm hat Probs...


----------



## Nuxxy (11. Oktober 2010)

Nein, es war nur eine erläuterung, das es so ein ähnliches Thema schonmal gab, ich bin selber sehr gegen Krieg, ich finde Krieg selber scheiße


----------



## Nuxxy (11. Oktober 2010)

Übrigens, ich redete vom 1 Weltkrieg, den einen mann mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben H will ich garnich nennen, das ist erniedrigend


----------



## Kremlin (11. Oktober 2010)

wie manche leute hier wieder total übertreiben.

ich liebe euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kildran (11. Oktober 2010)

nen kumpel von mir wurde damals gehackt und seine chars auf andere server zum farmen und spammen von goldwerbung getranst , er hat dann da nen bissl pvp gezockt und war innerhalb ner woche auf nem 2,2k rating (auf dem alten server 1,7k)

ich finde die franzosen können net zocken ^^such ma bei nem egoshooter nen franzeserver da denkt man man zockt gegen blinde


----------



## Nuxxy (11. Oktober 2010)

Kildran schrieb:


> nen kumpel von mir wurde damals gehackt und seine chars auf andere server zum farmen und spammen von goldwerbung getranst , er hat dann da nen bissl pvp gezockt und war innerhalb ner woche auf nem 2,2k rating (auf dem alten server 1,7k)
> 
> ich finde die franzosen können net zocken ^^such ma bei nem egoshooter nen franzeserver da denkt man man zockt gegen blinde



Das mit dem Rating wir einfach am Realmpool liegen, es gibt halt Realmpools da gibts viele gute und es gibt Realmpools da gibt es einfach nicht so gute spieler

Zu dem Egoshooter ding, auf der ESL gibt es Franzosen, die dich aber Blind abziehen


----------



## Totebone (11. Oktober 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Mh mir fällt meist immer das Gegenteil auf. Bei uns (Sturmangriff/Charge) kommt es mir so vor als ob die Franzmänner gar nix drauf haben. Zumindest gewinnen wir größtenteils wenn es gegen Franzosen geht.



Ganz Sturmangriff sieht ja auch wie Blutkessel aus, Horde total in überzahl und der rest an Allys schlecht^^


----------



## Mixo (11. Oktober 2010)

mhh spiel nu scho seit über nen jahr kein WoW mehr... kann halt nur realmpools vergleichen und nicht Franzosen oder Britten, jedoch hab ich vorher im realmpool von Frostwolf und Malganis etc. gezockt glaub Blutdurst ^^ (weiß nimmer genau ob der so hieß) nun dort hatte ich in der Arena wenn ich aktiv gespielt habe nen 1,8k rating ab da wurde es dann doch scho recht hart... 
Auch BG´s waren relativ ausgeglichen ausser man ist mit stamm rein... 
Naja dann hab ich halt wie viele andere auch mal die Gilde gewechselt und damit den server getranst... bin somit in nen anderen Realmpool gekommen... dort hab ich aus juxx einfach mal mit nem gilden member zusammen 2on2 arena gespielt... Fand es dort mehr als einfach gegen die meisten leute... auch das Archivment mit 10 wins nacheinander war dort ohne weiteres möglich... im alten Realmpool waren es meist so 3:1 oder 4:1 wenn es ma gut lief ^^
Auch wurden die BG´s doch sehr unterschiedlich in Rdm´s gespielt... im alten pool hatte man meist einen heiler der sich an einen klemmte... im anderen hatte man dann heiler die irgendwie nur die DPS tasten gefunden haben... und man schön neben dennen am dot verreckt ist...

Würd also subjektiv mal behaupten das einige deutschen Realmpools einfach schlechte pvp leute haben... ob es nun daran liegt das die meisten recht spät erst angefangen haben oder wirklich wenig open pvp zeit hatten kann ich nicht beurteilen... aus anderen spielen wie z.b. CS kann ich mal sagen das mir dort eher Schweden als harte gegner aufgefallen sind und Russen anstelle von Franzosen und Britten... naja wäre ja nochma reizvoll das genau auszutesten... aber vor cata würd ich eh nimmer anfangen ^^


----------



## Nuxxy (11. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde es ja so, 90% des Servers sind Horde, von den 90% haben 2 % der Leute skill, der Rest des server, also 10% Allys, aber dafür haben 10% von diesen Allys skill.


----------



## Dabow (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich mag die Franzosen nicht


----------



## Nuxxy (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab nichts gegen Franzosen, einer meiner besten Freunde is Franzose, allerdings spielt der Cs wie ein Gott


----------



## benwingert (11. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab die erfahrung gemacht dass das stimmt^^ wenns gegen franzosen geht ist das bg verloren... und arena mach ich nur zum spaß bisschen geplänkel weil ich da idr mit franzosen zusammenkomm und wenns dann gg 2 deutsche geht gewinn ich idr immer bzw eig der franzose^^
fazit: franzosen sind im pvp die imba mega roxxor pros^^
MfG


----------



## Nuxxy (11. Oktober 2010)

Also, mein letzes wort zu franzosen ist, ich spiele selber auf 2,4k, und ich spiele auch Geplänkel manchmal, wenn mein Mate nicht und ist, und das auch gegen Franzosen, oft sogar gegen 2 Franzosen, und ich gewinne eigentlich immer, egal ob es nun 1v2 oder 2v2 ist, ich finde, kommt ganz auf den skill an


----------



## Krezton (11. Oktober 2010)

Die spielen ja noch auf 19/29/39 PvP niveau und nerven wenn man mit twink in bg´s will aber oft sind die auch totale noobs hab neulich nen französischen nachtelf fernkampf krieger gesehen auf lvl 10 im bg und der ist rumgelaufen als wären morgen seine beine ab 

&#8364;dit ich wette der thread ist gleich zu wegen den Äuserungen einer leute hier


----------



## Vesemir (11. Oktober 2010)

Das liegt bestimmt an deren Ernährung, Froschschenkel und Weissbrot !!!


----------



## Zanny (11. Oktober 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> ich hatte bis jetzt immer schlechte erfahrungen mit franzosen. sei es in wow oder in einem anderen spiel.
> 
> schlechte erfahrung im sinne von: sie waren schlecht.


This


----------



## Vesemir (11. Oktober 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ich bezweifle stark, dass jemand süchtiger nach krieg war als Hitler. jaja ich weiß sobald man auf den zu sprechen kommt ist die diskussion beendet aber da die disskusion hier eh nicht hingehört ist sie es damit hoffentlich auch



Süchtiger als Du ???


----------



## sympathisant (12. Oktober 2010)

solange es dazu keine belastbaren fakten gibt:

- wie oft verliert/gewinnt nationA gegen nationB 

bringt diese diskussion hier nix. und die wird nur blizzard selbst liefern können ...


----------



## vandyce81 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann das mit den Franzosen nur bestätigen. Ich habe über ein Jahr auf Enbuscade/Hinterhalt auf dem Realm Un'Goro gespielt und war auch oft in BG´s unterwegs beim Lvln und dann auch mit Lvl 80. Von geschätzt 60-80 BG´s die ich auf Lvl 80 gespielt habe war in etwa die hälfte gegen Franzosen, und von dieser hälfte kann ich mich an ein Spiel erinnern das wir gewonnen haben und das auch nur weil 2 kumpels dabei waren und wir anschließend in Dala nen Siegesbier getrunken haben

In der Kriegshymnenschlucht wirst du es zb nie erleben das der flaggenraum nicht gedefft wird von mindestens einem imba spieler oder nem tank mit heal dahinter
Im Aratibecken werden sobald die franzosen 3 Punkte halten diese zum einen gedefft und zum anderen gibt es dann noch 2 kleinere grüppchen die sich entweder zusammenschließen um den 4. punkt zu holen oder getrennt von einander zwischen den eingenommen punkten switchen und die def unterschützen wo es nötig ist.

mit solchen strategien wird der franzose anscheinend schon von der grundschule her großgezogen.
Die mutter zum 10jährigen sohn:
Mutter: und wie sieht dein stundenplan heute aus
Sohn: erste bis 4te wow-kriegshymnenschluch-theorie, 5te mathe, 6te geschiechte. 
 ich weis sowiesonet warum ich den wow-mist lernen muss :-( ich darf eh erst in 2 jahren spielen
Mutter: du wirst dich anstrengen damit du später ein imba spieler wirst.

ich bin mir sicher das das so abläuft

MfG euer mal wieder etwas sarkastischer Vandyce


----------



## Juupy (12. Oktober 2010)

Blos weil jemand im Charakternamen die Vocale mit Akzents spickt, ist er noch lange kein Franzose! ^^


----------



## Klimpergeld (12. Oktober 2010)

[sup]boah ich kanns vielleicht leiden wenn irgendeiner altklug irgendwelche wikipedia definitionen rauskramt um einen halbwegs gebildeteten post zu packen (punkt "selektive Wahrnehmung")

Zum Thema: ich denke nicht, dass es NUR an der Nationalität hängt, würde es aber nicht ganz rausnehmen. Schnomal gegen die Koreaner Star Craft gespielt? Klar sind die nicht nur gut weil sie koreaner sind aber unter anderem deswegen, weil ihre nationalität einfach eine andere Einstellung zum Spiel und zum Handeln in bestimmten Situationen hat.[/sup]


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (12. Oktober 2010)

Die Franzosen und Engländer haben einfach mehr Hirn und sind nicht ständig am Spammen oder Heulen. Für was Diskutiert ihr hier so lange... Das liegt doch auf der Hand.


----------



## T 2the ezla (12. Oktober 2010)

"Tezla hörst du das?"
Tezla:"was denn?"
"es klingt wie eine ratte"
Tezla:"weshalb wie eine ratte?"
"es macht so seltsame geräusche o.O"
Tezla:"wie hört es sich denn an?"
"mimimimimi"
Tezla:"keine sorge, ist nur ein mimimi-thread"
"was ist ein mimimi-thread?"
Tezla:"wenn eine person denkt, dass sie im pvp/pve nicht imba is, gepwnd wird und dann ein thread aufmacht"
"und weiter?"
Tezla:"und deswegen gleichgesinnte sucht, damit sie nicht schlecht da steht"
"aha!"

c'mon ihr spielt ein spiel um spass zu haben und ned rumzuheulen, oder?
wer mit so'ner einstellung ein bg startet*mimimi schonwieder die franzosen,briten etc.* whatever.

sollte kein sieg erwarten!

gruss Tezla - Ysera HORDE und morgen vlt ally o.O


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Oktober 2010)

Juupy schrieb:


> Blos weil jemand im Charakternamen die Vocale mit Akzents spickt, ist er noch lange kein Franzose! ^^


Schon mal den Button an der Minimap entdeckt, wenn Du ins Schlachtfeld gehst? Dort sieht man auch die Servernamen...



T schrieb:


> gruss Tezla - Ysera HORDE und morgen vlt ally o.O


Weise Du wählst, junger Padavan! Grausam und kalt sie ist, die dunkle Seite der Macht!


----------



## Zanny (12. Oktober 2010)

Schonmal daran gedacht das das vll. mehr am Unvermögen der deutschen Spieler auf dem Hinterhaltpool liegt und nicht an der Stärke der Franzosen? Normalerweise spiel ich ja auf Blutdurst aber was ich auf den anderen Pools teilweise im BG/Arena sehe ist zum heulen


----------



## Kialex (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich weiß nicht ob es jemand schon geschrieben hat,weil ich ab Seite 2 aufgehört habe zu lesen weil es meist der selbe Inhalt ist, aber auf dem Realm Todeswache- EU (Pool: Hinterhalt) sind die Franzosen einfach besser. Wir gewinnen meistens erst nach ca. 10 lose und man sieht auch die Dominanz und Überlegenheit der Franzosen in der Arena Rating , zumindest im 2 v 2 waren am 11. Oktober die ersten 15 Arena Teams Franzosen. Ich überlege mir ob ich den Pool wechsle. Kennt ihr vl einen Realmpool wo man oft gewinnt aber auch verliert? Also wo ein Gleichgewicht herrscht oder wenigsten das losen nicht schon vorher programmiert ist.

P.S. : Ich freue mich auf cataclysm wegen den gewerteten Bg's wo dann keine frisch gewordenen 80ger oder Egoisten bzw. Idioten , die alleine ürgendwo hinrennen um dort umgeklatscht zu werden, auftauchen.


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2010)

Kialex schrieb:


> Kennt ihr vl einen Realmpool wo man oft gewinnt aber auch verliert? Also wo ein Gleichgewicht herrscht oder wenigsten das losen nicht schon vorher programmiert ist.



Sturmangriff/Charge Da sieht's ziemlich rosig für die Horde aus^^ Also Franzosen fürchtet man da nicht, zumindest nicht als Hordler. (Bin auf Blutkessel aktiv)


----------



## Feldheld (12. Oktober 2010)

Die Mentalität wird sicher eine Rolle spielen. Andererseits haben sich die Franzmänner bei der Fußball-WM nicht direkt mit Ruhm bekleckert in punkto Teamwork 

Oder die sind uns in der Entwicklung zum homo sesselpuperens einfach nur einen Schritt voraus, zumindest die weißen Franzosen.

p.s.: wenn ich so manche oberlehrerhafte Antwort hier lese, ist eines in jedem Fall klar, nämlich daß ein Team aus diesem Forum nicht mal gegen die Altenheim-Allstars gewinnen würde.


----------



## b1gg3r (12. Oktober 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Schonmal daran gedacht das das vll. mehr am Unvermögen der deutschen Spieler auf dem Hinterhaltpool liegt und nicht an der Stärke der Franzosen? Normalerweise spiel ich ja auf Blutdurst aber was ich auf den anderen Pools teilweise im BG/Arena sehe ist zum heulen




ja auf blutdurst spielen sowieso nur halbgötter pvp 

ich spiel im rp hinterhalt, und muss sagen wenn man die richtigen leute in der grp hat, haben die franzosen auch wenig chance, aber es stimmt schon ca 70% von den bg gruppen die man hat, kannst vergessen. 

und was ich in anderen pools gesehen habe ist auch zum heulen das betrifft nicht nur hinterhalt, am schlimmsten find ich den rp wo gilneas dabei ist


----------



## GAJR (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin ja auch oft in BGs unterwegs und ich kann die Beobachtung bestätigen, dass man gegen die Franzosen eigentlich so gut wie immer verliert. Das liegt aber auch in erster Linie daran, dass es da scheinbar vielmehr Stammgruppen gibt. Jedenfalls bin ich hauptsächlich solchen begegnet und jedesmal, wenn auf der anderen Seite mal keine Stammgruppe war, war es eigentlich immer recht ausgeglichen.


----------



## schäubli (12. Oktober 2010)

Hast du gegen alle Franzosen in WoW PvP gespielt?
Ist doch lächerlich den Franzosen irgendwelche abnormalen PvP-Kräfte zuzuschreiben, weil sie Franzosen sind.


----------



## sympathisant (12. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht sollte ich in die fremdenlegion eintreten. dann kriegt man nach ner gewissen zeit die französische staatsbürgerschaft. und schon ist man im PvP imba. dass ich da nicht früher drauf gekommen bin ...


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Oktober 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte ich in die fremdenlegion eintreten. dann kriegt man nach ner gewissen zeit die französische staatsbürgerschaft. und schon ist man im PvP imba. dass ich da nicht früher drauf gekommen bin ...


C'est la vie!


----------



## Ehnoah (12. Oktober 2010)

Also in der Arena sind viele Französischen Teams Top 10. :-/ kA wie die im BG spielen aber in Arena sind Sie ganz gut. 

Aber Arena ist ja wurscht... Gladiator ist eh nur ein abgesprochener Titel.  Anpassungsspiele 4tw


----------



## Tori (12. Oktober 2010)

Das problem ist halt das jeder denkt es sei der oberzocker (ich selber auch) und wenns aufs maul gibt geht das ans spielerische ego da die variationen im bg viellfältig sind steht am schluss ganz einfach taktik gegen taktik... Manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen halt die anderen. Ich denke sobald die gewerteten bg laufen kann man beurteilen ob es wirklich bessere nationen gibt weil dann wird mit ts gespielt


----------



## Feldheld (12. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> Hast du gegen alle Franzosen in WoW PvP gespielt?
> Ist doch lächerlich den Franzosen irgendwelche abnormalen PvP-Kräfte zuzuschreiben, weil sie Franzosen sind.



LOL


Manche kennen echt keinen Schmerz ...


----------



## fützo (12. Oktober 2010)

Als Sturmangriff mit dem französischen Realmpool zusammengeschlossen wurde haben sich alle immer gefreut wenn man Franzmänner als Gegner hatte. Es waren nämlich zu 99% Freewins.
Da ich aktuell 0 BGs spiele kann ich nicht sagen obs immer noch so ist. Evtl waren sie so schockiert wie sie abgezogen wurden dass sie alle ganz ganz dolle geübt haben


----------



## Cathan (12. Oktober 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Schonmal daran gedacht das das vll. mehr am Unvermögen der deutschen Spieler auf dem Hinterhaltpool liegt und nicht an der Stärke der Franzosen? Normalerweise spiel ich ja auf Blutdurst aber was ich auf den anderen Pools teilweise im BG/Arena sehe ist zum heulen



Zu einem bestimmten Teil stimmt das sicher, aber vergleich mal die französischen Spieler und die deutschen:
Bei den deutschen sieht man viele PvE-Equipte oder einfach irgendwelche PvEler die sich das 232er equip gekauft haben aber trotzdem keine Ahnung von PvP haben.
Bei den Franzosen sind oft Gladis/S8 equipte und fast alle anderen haben full 251+ und icc/1,8k waffen.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Oktober 2010)

also ich spiel auch oft pvp udn bei uns auf dem realmpool sind die franzosen auch sehr stark,aber das liegt meiner meinung nach an vier Dingen:
1. die gehen alle mit pvp equip ins Bg.
2.die spielen ZUSAMMEN
3. die DDs beschützen ihre Heiler 
4.die DDs von denen dreschen auf die gegnerischen Heiler ein und DANN erst auf die DDs

durch die vier Punkte Erfolg im BG zu 99%...
wenn man mal mit einer guten Gruppe da rein geht udn nach diesen vier Regeln spielt gewinnt man eigentlich fast immer


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Bonjour, seitdem man mit bzw. gegen Franzosen im PvP spielt (in BG's), ist echt wirklich erstaunlich, wie gut die meistens sind. Ich spiele Horde und Allianz, und wenn man auf gegnerische Franzosen trifft, zieht man meist den kürzeren. Woran liegt das ? Ich glaube fast, man muß in Frankreich einen PvP-Test durchlaufen, um WoW zu spielen :-) Und ich meine nicht Stammgruppen - die sind echt immer gut, deffen, laufen nie allein rum in BG's etc. Da freut man sich doch gleich, wenn es gegen deutsche Gegner geht - ist das nicht traurig ?! Ergeht es Euch ähnlich ?




Die Frage stellen sich die Fanzosen über uns Deutsche, wenn es um Fußball geht. Kann man auch nicht so richtig erklären, ist einfach so.

Vielleicht liegts an der Mentalität, Franzosen gehen ja auch schneller auf die Straße und "kämpfen".


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (13. Oktober 2010)

Die haben halt gesehen was passiert wenn man sich bündelt und zusammen angreift.. 

Siehe Sturm auf Paris und zweiter Weltkrieg :>


----------



## Trig (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

spiele selber im Realmpool Hinterhalt auf der Hordenseite und mache mit meinem Diszi meist PvP (sowohl BG als auch Arena)

Tatsächlich sind die Franzosen echt gute BG-Spieler, die auch gekonnt ihr CC einsetzen (meiner Meinung nach besser als unsere deutschen Gegner). Allerdings verlieren wir nicht, weil die zu gut sind, sondern wir zu schlecht.

Ist unsere Gruppe gut equippt und taktisch diszipliniert gewinnen wir in der Regel. Befinden sich in unserer Gruppe z.B. in WS mehrere PvE-equippte Chars und dann z.T. noch mit Questitems, dann kann man es auch bleiben lassen.

Die Franzosen sind echt gut, aber keine Überspieler, genauso wenig wie die Deutschen oder Engländer (wobei ich die nicht kenne). Mit guten taktischen Fähigkeiten, nutzen der Klassenfähigkeiten und Equip spielt man zumindest auf Augenhöhe!


----------

